

To MBA, Or Not To MBA - olso4052
http://tgolson.com/blog/to-mba-or-not-to-mba/

======
olso4052
I should add a little info here:

First HN post, long time lurker. It's been a sleepless night spent surfing on
great sites like humbleMBA.com, trying to get things straight.

I just wanted to get some thoughts out, and I certainly wouldn't mind hearing
some opinions as well.

------
diziet
What do you hope to get out of an MBA? Why do you think an MBA will help you
succeed in a startup? How many successful companies do you know that were
started by MBAs in the last decade? What is the opportunity cost of doing all
this?

